# دوائر الكترونيه منوعه Circuits diagrams and schematics



## أهل الحديث (1 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

PC Serial Port Receiver






التفاصيل :
http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/Bill_Bowden/page3.htm#spr​


----------



## أهل الحديث (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*A Serial Infrared Remote Controller circuit*








التفاصيل :
http://www.armory.com/~spcecdt/remote/​


----------



## أهل الحديث (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*Analog Signal Acquisition for PC Printer Port circuit*

التفاصيل :

http://www.ee.washington.edu/circuit_archive/circuits/F_ASCII_Schem_PC.html#ASCIISCHEMPC_001


----------



## أهل الحديث (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*Assorted computer interface circuits circuit*







التفاصيل
http://www.qsl.net/yo5ofh/hobby%20circuits/computer_circuits.htm​


----------



## أهل الحديث (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*Barcode scanner circuit*






التفاصيل
http://www.ee.washington.edu/conselec/Sp96/projects/ajohnson/final/498fnl.htm
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*Compter microphone circuit*






التفاصيل :
http://www.mitedu.freeserve.co.uk/Circuits/Audio/compmic.html


----------



## أهل الحديث (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*Computerize Your Room/Home circuit*






التفاصيل :
http://www.aaroncake.net/circuits/crombuld.htm


----------



## أهل الحديث (1 سبتمبر 2006)

How to connect two CD-ROM drives to one soundcard

التفاصيل :
http://www.tkk.fi/Misc/Electronics/circuits/cdrom_audiocombiner.html


----------



## أهل الحديث (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*Get power out of PC parallel port circuit*






التفاصيل :
http://www.tkk.fi/Misc/Electronics/circuits/lptpower.html


----------



## أهل الحديث (1 سبتمبر 2006)

المزيد من الدوائر الالكترونيه لجميع المجالات على الروابط :
http://kazus.info/indexs/list_pages_categories/16/0/0.html
http://kazus.info/indexs/list_pages_categories/3/0/0.html
http://kazus.info/indexs/list_pages_categories/2/0/0.html
http://kazus.info/indexs/list_pages_categories/6/0/0.html
http://kazus.info/indexs/list_pages_categories/5/0/0.html


----------

